
The FBI's Quiet Plan to Begin Mass Hacking - dsr12
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/fbis-quiet-plan-begin-mass-hacking
======
dchichkov
The EFF also supports that bill: [https://act.eff.org/action/noglobalwarrants-
petition](https://act.eff.org/action/noglobalwarrants-petition)

